# Alliance Radial tires?



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Anyone have experience with the alliance radials? Need to replace the fronts on a Kubota M7040. Everyone says to go to radials over the bias, about $75 more per tire. the only radials that seem to be available right now are the Alliance and Ceat. Any thoughts?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Alliance Farm Pro II tires are great. Regular Alliance tires are junk....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did the people who said you should switch also point out you shouldn’t mix radial and bias on the same tractor?


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Did the people who said you should switch also point out you shouldn't mix radial and bias on the same tractor?


I have asked that. Was told by most that it was ok to do radial one axle and bias on the other. Are they wrong?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I put a full set of the CEAT radials on one of my tractors a few years ago and really liked them. Also liked the 7 year warranty. I have not used the Alliance.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm a little leery of Alliance R-1 type tires. If you want a decent lower cost tire look at BKT or Mitas.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I'm a little leery of Alliance R-1 type tires. If you want a decent lower cost tire look at BKT or Mitas.


None are available right now. Oly radials I have found are the Alliance and Ceat. Found Firestone bias and few other bias available.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> I'm a little leery of Alliance R-1 type tires. If you want a decent lower cost tire look at BKT or Mitas.


That is the research I found, alliance tires are not very good. I ordered 4 - 14.4-R42 Mitas for my magnum this spring. I wasn't home when the tire store installed them and got home to find alliance tires. Made them switch them out the next day. I really like the mitas.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

tom-ky said:


> I have asked that. Was told by most that it was ok to do radial one axle and bias on the other. Are they wrong?


If you don't engage the 4x4 the worst than could happen would be a slightly odd ride feel. But if you run in it 4x4 there is a possibility that the radial fronts will have a slightly lesser radius and it could change the gearing of your front axle. In theory anyway, (not knowing the exact numbers on the tires in question) you could go from the front axle pulling just a little faster like it's supposed to to running just a little slower and getting pushed. So check the exact specs on what you have and what you're looking at.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> That is the research I found, alliance tires are not very good. I ordered 4 - 14.4-R42 Mitas for my magnum this spring. I wasn't home when the tire store installed them and got home to find alliance tires. Made them switch them out the next day. I really like the mitas.


Misprint? Should be 14.9-46? or 18.4-42?. Just wondering. I have a tractor with 14.9R-46 Firestones on. Hatefully rough riding things. One of my goals this summer is to get them swapped to 20.8-38.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

tom-ky said:


> Anyone have experience with the alliance radials? Need to replace the fronts on a Kubota M7040. Everyone says to go to radials over the bias, about $75 more per tire. the only radials that seem to be available right now are the Alliance and Ceat. Any thoughts?


Don't know about Alliance, but CEAT has been around since 1924 in Turin and their car tires enjoyed a good reputation, but is now owned by the RPG Group from India. I'd go with what Gearclash said Mitas or RTK and also what 8350 Hitech said. I'd be very leery of mixing radial & bias even if on different axles.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> Misprint? Should be 14.9-46? or 18.4-42?. Just wondering. I have a tractor with 14.9R-46 Firestones on. Hatefully rough riding things. One of my goals this summer is to get them swapped to 20.8-38.


Yep, 18.4-R42. Typo error


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got radial front and bias rears on two different tractors with ~12k combined hours and never thought twice about it. The firestone rep said no biggy they do it all the time. MFWD is only used when traction is less than ideal so there is plenty of "give". No different rolling circumference than new tires on one axle and worn on the other.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tom, I can't stress enuf how bad the Farm Pro tires are....I had a complete set of Farm Pro II tires installed on a 6400 deere. Fantastic tires, so much so that when I needed a set of rears on my 6420 I called a new (old) dealer (to give them a try) and ordered a set of "Alliance Radials" he gave me a great price 38's for $750 ea. That shoulda been a red flag, I remembered my other ones costing right at 1k ea. For the rears. They came and put them on and met me at the drive when they were finished to pick up a check $1500 installed (he had quoted me $1100 ea.  I went and looked at the tires and this is what I found....it wasn't seated correctly AND had 50# of air in them  (apparantly the Mexicans doing the install had been struggling with them for some time I found out later...)







I called the fella back and told him about the situation and he said they would "take care of it" two weeks later I called and they were out of business....been in business for 50 yrs. when I finally took them out on the road, (after deflating them) those sumbitches were all over the road, I thought the damn things were gonna fold over on the sidewalks.....and I mean all over the road with the slightest twitch of the wheel. I took them off and sold them to a fella that had a tractor that never went over the road for $500 and told him good luck getting them seated. That gap you see was consistent all the way around, inside and out, both sides  here's the ones on my 6400, great tires...Farm Pro II


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

What ever you get do not get firestone 23 degrees if you road any. 
I have found kubotas wear front tires unevenly. BKT radials are going to be my next trail. But all the tire shops here carry and can get firestone way faster and I am always in a need it fixed now situation.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stxpecans123 said:


> What ever you get do not get firestone 23 degrees if you road any.
> I have found kubotas wear front tires unevenly. BKT radials are going to be my next trail. But all the tire shops here carry and can get firestone way faster and I am always in a need it fixed now situation.


I have 2 Kubota's with new BKT radials on them. 420/24s on front and 520/38s on back. Good stable, decent handling tires. Seem to be wearing pretty well, too. Priced right and the fronts have enough load rating for a loader. Even low on air, the fronts hold heavy loads on the front loader.
My MF7495 has Trelleborgs radials on it. They wear like iron, but the ride over bumps in fields maybe average.
I had the pleasure of owning one tractor with Michelin's on it and they were like luxury car tires.


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I have 2 Kubota's with new BKT radials on them. 420/24s on front and 520/38s on back. Good stable, decent handling tires. Seem to be wearing pretty well, too. Priced right and the fronts have enough load rating for a loader. Even low on air, the fronts hold heavy loads on the front loader.
> My MF7495 has Trelleborgs radials on it. They wear like iron, but the ride over bumps in fields maybe average.
> I had the pleasure of owning one tractor with Michelin's on it and they were like luxury car tires.


I have heard good things about the BKT radial but there are none available to anyone around here.


----------

